

Tetris Turns 30, Creator Says He Still Plays Every Week - aashaykumar92
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/tetris-turns-30-creator-says-he-still-plays-every-week/1100-6420154/

======
jason_slack
So, interesting question. The article says that UbiSoft and EA have Tetris
like games out. Did they license this from Pajitnov/Blue Planet Software?

Could someone, today, make a Tetris clone without licensing from Pajitnov/Blue
Planet Software? Maybe a lot like Tetris, not using Tetris in the name, etc?

~~~
jason_slack
I found a few links about this:
[http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/11752/is-it-
legal...](http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/11752/is-it-legally-
possible-to-make-a-clone-of-the-game)

[http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/1653/how-
closely-...](http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/1653/how-closely-can-
a-game-resemble-another-game-without-legal-problems)

[http://www.webpronews.com/tetris-clones-beware-you-may-be-
he...](http://www.webpronews.com/tetris-clones-beware-you-may-be-held-
accountable-for-copyright-infringement-2012-06)

